# Turns over but won't start...



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

This morning I went to start it up and it won't start. It turns over for ever but nothing....except after 10secs of crank the oil light flashes at me and a beep??? Anybody??


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Random thought... 

fuel pump relay? 

Obvious thought... Is there fuel in the gas tank? 

Sidenote...are oil levels where they should be? 

Ugh...what have you checked so far other than cranking and cranking and cranking?


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Fuel Pump relay....not sure where to look? I have a feeling that might be what it is too seeing I can't hear the fuel pump kick on when I turn the key(or my hearing is going bad) Also wondering if the "oil level" would keep the car from at least starting? I know i'm overdue for an oil change in which i WAS going to do today:banghead: And yes I have a quarter of a tank. I did have a fuse in the panel that was shorted that was the fuel pump fuse.....what could cause this? Thanks for the help...I can fix things I just need a helping hand as I don't know exactly what i'm looking at when I have problems....(I.E. ....sorta newb)


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

BTW...I did replace the fuse and I still don't hear the pump kick on....rechecked the fuse and it's still good?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

1. Check Spark 

2. Check for Fuel 

3. Make sure its getting Air.


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

K....replaced the pump relay and nothing. I CAN smell fuel so it must not be the pump....how do I go about checking the spark on coils?? Same as a spark plug wire? Sorry....don't know **** about ****!:banghead:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

really you should take it to a mechanic if you don't know "ahit about ****" 

1. Disconnect all the coils. 
2. Pull a plug, stick it in the coil lay it on the head so its grounded turn over the car watch for a spark. 
3. when the plug is pulled and its turned over verify fuel. 
4. plug it all back in come here and tell us the scoop. 


If you have no spark I would guess your crank position sensor is toast.


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, I have spark....now what....this is starting to piss me off now!!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

handdrumman said:


> Ok, I have spark....now what....this is starting to piss me off now!!


 1) Are you getting any codes? ...assuming you have a vag com. 

2) Good, you smell gas (assuming when you pulled the plug that's what you meant) 

3) Good, you have spark. 

4) Check the condition and gap of all your plugs. Are they fouled? 

5) Check all of your fuses (with a meter, not visually) 

6) Check battery voltage 

7) Do a throttle body alignment. Do you hear the throttle body making all its alignment noises? Better yet, do it through vag com...assuming you have one.


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Well...it's not popping a CEL but i'm gonna scan it tomorrow. Don't have vag com. The one plug I looked at looks ok but I might pull them tomorrow and clean them up. Would it not start if the MAF were crappy?


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe its the fuel pump....the pump harness has power but the pump does not turn on! My Father-in-laws gonna find one and bring it home so we can check tomorrow! My plugs are dry also, thought I saw and smelled gas but there was just some residuale(sp?) gas on the threads of the plug. Effin sucks too...just when I get the $$ to buy my coilovers something like this happens....WTF:banghead:


----------



## veedub-less (Dec 18, 2007)

check the ecu relay. when these go bad, it won't crank. the best well to tell if the relay went bad is to scan the car. if the scanner won't connect, then it's either the relay or the fuse.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I just had a fuel pump die as well, sucks. 

When you had the plugs out did you turn over the car? did it spray fuel?


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Nope...nothing. BTW...thanks for the help guys, at least I know not ALL vortexers are douches and are willing to help out a NEWB!!:thumbup:


----------



## brij0116 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Need some serious help.*

So there’s a lot that happened,so I’m going to start from the beginning.

-initially, the ignition barrel went bad, and so we changed that(car sat for 2 weeks while waiting on part and mechanic).
-After this we realized that the battery kept dying and so had the battery changed.
-While we took it to a friends tire shop to get the battery changed, we figured might as well get the oil changed (mind you we jumped the car and drove it there)
- when we picked it up, it’ sounded like the car was misfiring and had a heavy misfire. Drove the car from there back home but had 0 boost, so couldn’t get to more than 40mph.
- had a VW master mechanic come out and have a look at the car, and told us to change the Pcv valve because that was the code that came up. After that the car wouldn’t stay on for more than a minute or so and kept misfiring, so we changed the spark plugs.
- still wouldn’t stay on, so we changed the Used HPFP and used LPFP with the module. Still nothing.

At this point we had to have it towed to VW and had them work on it. They said that the LPFP needed changing as well as the module, so we had them change it.
Once they changed it they still had nothing, so they “put a HPFP from a techs car’ in the car and then said that it was craNking, but that there’s something wrong with the engine at which point we asked for the car back. . 

Below is what they wrote in the notes.

“Checked low side fuel pressure and found fuel pressure to be 0 bar. Replacement of the low side fuel pump and the fuel pump control module were performed. Re-check fuel pressure and now has 6 bar while cranking. Pressure is at specification up to the high pressure fuel pump. The connector of the high-pressure fuel pump is broken And the pins are expanded and causing an intermittent connection. Recommended to replace the connector and the high-pressure fuel pump to ensure fuel supply to injector. Was able to start engine and keep it running long enough to run guided functions to scan timing. Vehicle was found to be adjusting timing 35° when Max adjustment is give +/- 5°. Vehicle was found to skip timing. During idol, knocking was heard coming from the valve train. Further teardown is needed to further assess the damage and run a leak down test.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

What

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jay213 (Oct 17, 2020)

I REALLY need to know what happened to you, have you succed ?? cause i have the same problem on my gti 2007.. hope you respond after all those year ..


----------

